# New Bible translation...in Afrikaans!



## Von (Nov 11, 2020)

Praise God for His provision in the Afrikaans language.
After 87 years we have a new literal Bible translation. The previous one was translated in 1933 and revised in 1953. We had an "NIV"-style version in 1983, but now we have a brand new literal one.
Praiseworthy features include:

Gender EXCLUSIVE language (can I get an Amen on that?!)
The Lord's covenant name in CAPITAL letters.
May the Lord use this translation to powerfully work in the hearts of all who speak Afrikaans and may Christ be glorified through it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2 | Amen 2 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 11, 2020)

Von said:


> Praise God for His provision in the Afrikaans language.
> After 87 years we have a new literal Bible translation. The previous one was translated in 1933 and revised in 1953. We had an "NIV"-style version in 1983, but now we have a brand new literal one.
> Praiseworthy features include:
> 
> ...


Good news for sure. A member of my congregation, from SA, has taught his USA born daughter (10 years old by now) to speak Afrikaans.

If you could provide a link to the publishing house, or where this may be available I'd like to forward it to him.


----------



## Von (Nov 12, 2020)

JimmyH said:


> If you could provide a link to the publishing house, or where this may be available I'd like to forward it to him.


Website:




__





Browse | Bible Society of South Africa -







shop.biblesociety.co.za





Email:
[email protected]

Reactions: Love 1


----------

